#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  What are your fondest memories with your Dad? :-)

## beyee

(MODS: I checked in the search button, I can't see any thread on this one... if I happen to overlook, please close this thread nalang.)

I saw a very touching TVC by thinkfamily.org through Facebook about the ups and downs between a Father-Daughter relationship. I just thought about my Dad who has always been my bestfriend since I was little. Grave jud among bonding since bata pa ko, that's what I always tell my friends. So to further give credit to a very special man in my life, lemme count the ways of how blessed I am to have the coolest Dad ever!

(excerpts nalang k gghan man jud hehehe)

... I used to be so reluctant in going to school back in Pre-Elem days that my Dad had to bribe me with icecream before we go to school... take note, that's icecream for two schoolyears in Kinder and Prep!

... Whenever I used to have colds and cough, he always put Vicks on my neck, back and chest so I won't have a hard time breathing

... Every Card Day in school, with honors or without the merit cards, he would still bring me to Wimpy's (wala pay Mcdonalds sauna) or Brutus or Ding How as a reward

... From Grade School til High school, he never fails to send me flowers on my birthdays and V-days because according to him, he wanted that he will be the first man to give me flowers before I have my first boyfriend  :smiley: 

... but most of all... this one tops my list... when I had my first heartache (my 1st ex broke up with me), my Dad was there beside me and cried with me until I felt so much better... Never did I hear him say, "I told you so..."

Thank you so much Dad for giving me the best childhood that a kid could ever have... Love you so much!  :smiley:

----------


## chad_tukes

my dad and i used to go fishing a lot... play lawn and table tennis... billiards, etc...

feeling bata man kaayo to akong papa. murag pareha ra mi'g edad.

----------


## Sol_Itaire

@beyee nasuya lagi ko  :Sad: 

since my father died when i was around 12, i don't remember much. i also wonder if the few memories i have of him are accurate. i don't think we got close, but i'm pretty sure he worked hard for my education and for his young family at that time.

----------


## Cynmarie

_wooowww beyee! Your dad is indeed cool.  same tah ug experiences sah atong mga dad except my dad didn't bribe me with ice cream when I was a little kid! hehe. 'cos I grew up with my grandparents.

 then when I was 12 years old gikuha nako nila.  Dili mi close sah akong dad before. I hate it when he's around! hehe. but then that changed like when I was 13years old.  we go shopping almost every weekend 'cos he knows that it's my favourite hobby. HAHA. he's the one who says YES or NO to the clothes that I'm going to buy. (mura xha ug bayot! hehe pero dili xha bayot ha.) we go to the mall the minute it open && go out the minute it close. LOL funny nho? 

in short he's my SHOPPING BUDDY!_ 
_I love my papa! He's awesome.  even tho he's ber strict!  tsssk._

----------


## piloy11

i dnt knw how to tell the story but it goes like this>>>

He is an Acht. He goes to his drawing board every dawn. i was in grade 2 that time. i study at dawn too. 
i woke up too early 1tym. that was 1am, at the same tym my father woke up too. i used to stand on a chair 
to reach the switch of our flourescent lamp. when i was standing on that chair trying to reach the switch my father also reach the switch. instead, he had hold my hand. 
not knowing 
that was me much taller than him, HE SHOUTED TOO LOUD WITH A VERY FRIGHTENED (DILI XA BAYOT HA... HEHE),
I SCREAMED SO LOUDLY TOO.
The whole family woke up and my father hugged me tightly that time coz i fell down.
every1 was laughing with wat happen..

UNFORTUNETELY>> LA NA AKO FATHER.. HE ALREADY PASSSED AWAY WEN I WAS 15 YRS. OLD

----------


## iveslovespink

wehehe.. ka cute oie.. 
close jud mo sa inyung dad..
ako kai when i was mga 4 or 5 cguro..
spoiled man ko kai only child only grandchild man ko..
so si mom mag apply na xag whatever na astringent sa face..
then ako mag apil jud ko..
mag sunod man jud ko ni mommy.. then d man mu sugot akong mom kai bata paman daw kaau ko..
mu hilak dayun ko.. palaban ni daddy.. then mu laban dayun na si daddy nako.. then mu kuha na xag cottonball.. then iya diay nang butangan ug water ra.. then mu tupad dayun ko ni mom mag butang sad sa face.. then everynight nana na routine hantud nanakoi buot na naka realize rako na i uto rako sa akong dad..

----------


## Sol_Itaire

^ahh that's so nice.  :Smiley:

----------


## beyee

@ chad   sporty diay imo dad, that's nice  :smiley:  basketball lang amo common ground sa ako dad  :smiley: 

@ sol & piloy  i'm sure ur dads are proud of what you guys have become now  :smiley:  though they're not here physically but they are forever with you in spirit  :smiley: 

@ cyn   wow! shopping buddy jud? hehehe... my dad doesn't have that PATIENCE to shop hehehe... ako pod.. meb na-influence pod ko nya coz i don't like shopping jud hehehe  :smiley: 

@ ives   see? dads can be diplomatic jud and innovative *wink* para lang mo indulge sa iya baby girl hehehe  :smiley:

----------


## ashmae_01

my dad used 2 fetch me in school wen i was in elementary from grade 1-6 after his work...kng dli cya moabot dli jud ko mouli bhala ma gabhian pa hehe...

dn every summer e enroll jud ko nia swimming class nd cya pud mag atang nako sa YMCA b4 d whole period na mg class mi dn ryt after kaon mi jollibee f naa cya money or sa canten nlng f wla pa cla salary

we used 2 watch movie sa cinerama pa 2 kay dli pa uso ang sm and ayala dat tym d last tym i rmemberd was Home Along da riles da movie....

wen i was in college iya jud ko kougan pa enroll sa Usjr pra cya mgbuot sako sched nd dli ko mg cge laag kng naay vacant (my dad was so strict b4)

i used 2 slep bsyd him nd my mom b4 it jaz stopped wen i got married....

my dad taught me how 2 sing nd play guitar (w/c i hate gyud ang mg guitar) dn iya dayun e record akong voice after pra ma dunggan nia f nag improve naba (my fave song was May Bukas Pa)

nd last thing is my dad prepares me always Pork and Beans f mgka sakit ko coz he knws na mao rna akong gusto kaunon f hilantan ko...

i miss my dad though wer jaz near from each other bt dli njud preha b4 na mag lambing pa nd mamarayg 

bt i knw how much he loves me coz he gave me evrythng i wanted wen i was a kid...

----------


## beyee

@ ashmae   awwwww... though ur Dad is strict but mas dominant iya pagka sweet pod... hahayss... I hope my future life partner will be like our dads noh?  :smiley:

----------


## albert_theboss

sadly, wala gyud. di man gud mi suod kay naa cya cge sa gawas pra mukayod. pero looking forward to have one soon. karon pa pd ko kasabot kung nganong in-ani among sitwasyon. payter ra ghapon.

----------


## Anna's Stuff&Shop Online

i used to remember na everytime uuwi ang Dad ko diretso yan sya sa favorite couch nya at pag nakita ko na syang nakaupo diretso naagad akong bigay ng tsinelas nya at kakalungin nya na agad ako at magkukuwento na agad siya sa kung ano ang gusto niyang iparinig na fairytale sa akin...i miss my dad so much...

----------


## imyourninja

magduwa ug basket everymorning tas mangape after. ug makamingaw ang mga one on one talks when he thinks im not thinking straight. lol. pero sa tnan2 ang pagpangga akong gikamingawan especially layu ko sa ila sa right now. waaaaa.... >.<

----------


## beyee

Back in Fifth Grade til High School, my Dad surprised me with flowers
in school every lunch break if it's the Vday. I asked him what's with 
all the flowers... Then he told me,

"I want to be the first man who will give you flowers before some guys will."

Nikatawa ra ko Kay wala pa kaau ko ka sabot ing ana pa na butanga lols

----------


## domzgnrlover86

maglaag2 mi bisag asa wayback then ug mag foodtrip2 sad bisag karon usahay nalang hinuon kay parehas mi busy...

basta naa koi problema, naa jud ni akong erpats sakong likod para icheer up ko ug supportahan then maghatag ug mga advices...

tagay2 moderately sessions pd panagsaay basta wa mis balay kay manuko man ako mama basta mag inum2 mi dadto sa balay  :Cheesy:

----------


## beyee

A special message for my Pappy  :smiley: 
April 14, 2013

----------


## bunchbunch07

To my papa.....

Thank you for allowing me to see you in my dreams sometimes. Though all of those were just a dream I would still treasure it. Pa, wherever you are right now I hope that you're now happy seeing your one and only pretty angel growing  :Smiley: 
Papa thank you so much for allowing me to explore the universe....if not because of you I do not exist.

Pa,

I may not know you
I may not see you
I want you to know that I LOVE YOU so much PAPA!  :Smiley:

----------


## Passport

maam bey... imo ko gipahilak aning imong thread oi.. hapit pa ko nimo gibanggaan ganiha...

i am remembering my papa.. and hearing his laughter as i type...

----------


## beyee

Hehehe... Glad you're touched by this thread PP.
Care to share any of your nice stories with your Dad?  :smiley:

----------


## Passport

> Hehehe... Glad you're touched by this thread PP.
> Care to share any of your nice stories with your Dad?


waaah... dili na ko ka type jud.. blurred na ako eyes.. imo gipahilak.. bantay ka.. paliti jud ko ultimate ani sa jolibee bah..

out na ko oi..

gipahilak ko ni maam bey

----------


## porbidaman

Never had fond memories with him that's why I'm trying to be a better dad to my kids.

----------


## The_Stoic

Himasa ug newspaper (Inquirer) ug Newsweek, pero dili ra man mi niya pugson. Bisan dili ko kasabot sa Newsweek kay lawm ug iningles, basa lang gihapon. As a father, mao na, ako permi basahan ug bedtime stories ako anak.  Reading is important.

----------


## jgore

Kadtong manan-aw mig sine pirme sauna, basta naay martial arts na salida ta-awn jud. My father is into judo that time.

----------


## sweetnothings

basta makakwarta og dako si tatay, sure ko naa gyud koy akoa pud. and happy kaayo ang bata katong gihimoan ko niyag karang nga gipas-an pud niya going to school. pag first year high school, mag atang gyud to sa eskina nig ting-uli na para sugaton ko. na feel gyud nako nga princesa ng buhay akong beauty.

----------


## snake_eye

can't really relate to it since I grew up without a dad.. 
but now, I am trying to be a good and the best dad that I can ever be with my kids

----------


## dimple13

kanang everytime mag ask ko niya seriously but joke eya tubag. magkatawa nalang ko. haha

----------


## gibra'al

never had. even katong nagkita mi for the 1st time in 21 years, it seemed ako ray naexcite. indifference does more damage than outright dislike. it was disheartening, pero wa man sd ko naglagot nya ky wa mn ko nagdako nga naa cya, so i don't see the reason to hold grudge on something that's not there to begin with. pero hadlok kaayo to cya ni mama, maong uneasy pd to ang meetup atong panahona. nonetheless, i was glad nakakita ko nya.


this one of the reasons why i really want to have kids.

----------


## MollyMillions

To add: Magdala siya pirmi ug siopao, chocolate, notebooks (hinatag sa customer) kada uli niya gikan trabaho. Palit sad siya TV unya gi program intawn ang Screen ug "Happy Birthday (Name sa Akong Manghud)" =)

----------


## diablo85

katong naginom ming tulo sa akong maguwang...
jam2x pod to cia sa ako mga barkada...

----------


## kit_cebu

motocross sauna...adto mi...when he had difficulty na because of his stroke, whenever there's a motocross sa ato, akong dad-on siya...lipay tawon kaayo...i miss my dad...

i will always remember gi-sung-ay niya pag-salida sa Robocop tungod sa kadaghang tawo...

he was always pushing me to get a specific model sa motor...so, mao gi-palit namo...and yes, di na siya ka-storya tungod sa iyang stroke, makita gyud nako iyang kalipay nga mao'y gidayon ug kuha nako...and he was the first one to be my back ride...and first time dretso mi simala...lipay kaayo siya...

pa, if there's an afterlife, i hope to see you soon...if there's none, that's fine...i had an awesome albeit short time with you...

----------

